# Jack and Jill another baby :-)



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was starting to think this pair was only going to give me one baby - NOT that its a bad thing because he/she is Just adorable BUT I didn't want him/her to be an only child Like my Gizmo (budgie) 

My daughter came into my room yesterday and said "mom every time I walk past Jack and Jills cage i hear tiny chirping" ( she has to go through the birds room to get to her bed room and Jack and Jills cage is the 1st you walk by on your way through 

So I said ok lets go see if they'll let mommy look - We went in I tapped on the box and lifted the lid - they had NO intentions on moving for me at all Like normal - But they moved enough i saw a tiny baby - all dry So it was born sometime After my b/f fed them yesterday around 8 am til I looked around 2 p.m 

I tried to get a pic tonight but like i said They won't move for me So it took a bit but i got a partial shot LOL 










I don't know if any of the other eggs will hatch - their 1st time around Only one hatched out of 4, then I let them rest for a bit and the next ones were either infertile or the babies were dead in the shell , So only time will tell

oh and not sure what is up with the orange splotches on their heads - they don't have anything orange in their cage and they haven't had any orange food lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh cute yellow fuzz ball!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww fluff ball. 

Hope you get some more this time 'round!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Congrats on the baby! Good luck


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hooray!!! another baby!! im trying to remember who their big bro/sis is again...my memory sux!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

thank you all 

i've dubbed their big sibbling JJ for now because well i don't know if its male or female but here he/she is 










jj is still in the cage with jack and jill - they don't seem bothered by it at all, and earlier today when i went in to clean up again JJ was in the nest with them and they didn't care. So he/she will stay there until Jack and Jill seem bothered he's still around.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

That is what my friends 'tiel's do. Their baby from a previous clutch helps sit on the egg's and feed the chick which is good for the parents becasue they get some time off.
It's so cute!!!
Congratulations! Let's hope this time is more successfull as last!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The extra orange coloring could be due to hormones. Nesting 'tiels will sometimes show extra orange like that. If it were yellow suddenly appearing on a gray bird it would be cause for alarm. That would be an indicator of liver disease.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> The extra orange coloring could be due to hormones. Nesting 'tiels will sometimes show extra orange like that. If it were yellow suddenly appearing on a gray bird it would be cause for alarm. That would be an indicator of liver disease.



Oh ok I didn't know that thanks 

In my case if a non yellow bird suddenly turned yellow I'd have to rule out the mineral block first (my albino budgie has went from Albino to Pink, back to albino and now she's Yellow because of the 2 mineral blocks we have one pink one yellow lol


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I found the reference in my book about "Orange smudging" around the face and head. This it what they say but it sounds like even they are not so sure. 
Typically this color change is seen in adult Cockatiels while breeding and raising young. It seems to appear more commonly in birds breeding for extended periods. It might possibly be hormonal or perhaps it occurs as a result of the bird being "stressed by breeding"
There's an awful lot of "Might", "possibly" and "Perhaps" in there.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cute little bub


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I woke up this morning (actually only about 10 mins ago) to find him/her dead 

I don't know why it was fed and fed well, even had food on its beak still. 

The only thing I can figure is for some reason Jack and Jills babies are weak 

after theirs eggs don't hatch (I usually wait a good bit after the hatch date was supposed to be) i always find Dead chicks in the eggs 

They are great parents, So I don't know why their babies seem "weak" the parents get everything they need cuttle bones, mineral block, Pellets, Cooked foods like birdie bread, Whole wheat noodles, Fresh Veggies (never spinach)

if Any more hatch (one was supposed to hatch on the 29th) it's due on the 31st But i'm not holding my breath. if no more hatch They will be put in the community tiel cage and be done.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that.  losing babies is never good.

I've not bred mine (though i'm thinking hard about it). How often does she lay eggs? I know that's very draining on them. Is it possible that for the dead un hatched chicks, that they just couldn't break the shells? Were they fully developed? Maybe her eggs are too strong. We had a duck who laid eggs like that. Her ducklings had a heck of a time.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

You never know....our baby died at almost 7 weeks. Sorry to hear about your loss it's tragic no matter the age
Mikey


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

RitzieAnn said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.  losing babies is never good.
> 
> I've not bred mine (though i'm thinking hard about it). How often does she lay eggs? I know that's very draining on them. Is it possible that for the dead un hatched chicks, that they just couldn't break the shells? Were they fully developed? Maybe her eggs are too strong. We had a duck who laid eggs like that. Her ducklings had a heck of a time.


Thanks, She had her 1st clutch almost 5 months ago, only one baby out of it rest were dead in the shell, then about 2 1/2 months later she started laying again had 6 eggs all but 2 were dead in the shell, the other 2 were just yolk 

and now this one , I haven't checked the other eggs yet, as One is due to hatch today 

They're of age but not too old They're being stubborn and won't let me re check their bands, and I can't recall the exact year but I know they're at the perfect age to breed - if that makes sense 



bigmikey36 said:


> You never know....our baby died at almost 7 weeks. Sorry to hear about your loss it's tragic no matter the age
> Mikey


Thank You


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I hope all goes well with the rest!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was in cleaning the bird room a little bit ago , got sweeping up around Jack and Jills cage, and there was a partial egg, So I stopped cleaning for a minute tapped on the nest box and opened it , and they have had another baby Born Today(New Years Eve) 

I hope this one makes it, I'm not sure why the other died, They feed it they are great parents, 

I don't know if its because I check on them about 4xs a day and maybe this pair just doesn't like it (i've never had a issue with any of the other pairs they don't care if i look they move let me look and go sit again when I'm done)


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats on the new, new year baby!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yep i'm still waiting on my budgie to have hers, it was due today as well, Maybe I'll have a New Years Day baby


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

crossing my fingers for this baby and so sorry about the other....it must be hard to see it happen


----------

